
Flask Rest API Implementation on GitHub – Python - byal
https://github.com/bisratyalew/flask-rest-api
======
byal
This program shows how to set up a flaskrestapi with postgre db, blueprint,
sqlalchemy, marshmallow, wsgi, unittests

